# My Coues Buck is Home



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, after waiting for a little over 13 months my coues buck is finally home. He will change locations on the wall a few times but here are a couple of pictures.

He was scored at 121 and some change. Well within the minimum if I decided to enter him into the books.





I don't know why the pictures are coming out so large, they have been resized.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

That's a beautiful buck mount looks great congratulations. Most people underestimate how impressive these deer are because of their size. Few will ever lay eyes on a buck of that caliber

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Very impressive Couse! Fantastic Taxidermy work as well.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice! He's a touch bigger than you thought then eh?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He was guestemated at around 115 so a few more inches came into 
the picture when the actual tape measure came out.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Critter, that buck is big enough; ya didn't need to post them pics so large ticking us into thinking it is bigger than it is.....lol


All kidding aside that is a buck of a lifetime! Good on ya! Congrats


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I fixed the pictures. They were 32" x 42" x 72 ppi. The file size was small but the physical size was huge. 

Made them 10" tall x 96 ppi. Most computer screens are 96 ppi now.

Thanks for sharing the beautiful Coues with us. What a hog!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know what it is with pictures and me on this forum. 99% of the ones that I post will post properly after I resize them or orientate them in the correct position. But then there is one or two that will show up huge or sideways no matter what I do. 

Thanks Goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I don't know what it is with pictures and me on this forum. 99% of the ones that I post will post properly after I resize them or orientate them in the correct position. But then there is one or two that will show up huge or sideways no matter what I do.
> 
> Thanks Goob.


Got me.

I took the light fixture out of the top one. ha


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

That is awesome, Coues Deer is on my bucket list.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good looking Mount.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Critter, I got rid of your light fixture:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You are getting pretty good with this photo shop stuff. 

You even darkened the wall a little.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck and pretty mount! I plan to hit Az for coues this year or next. I would love to lay eyes on a buck like that!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I shot him towards the end of the hunt, I had 2 days left. 

My partner had just asked me what I wanted and I told him I wanted a respectable one and not just a dink, a short time later he came running up to me and told me that he had found my buck. I can't thank him enough for all of his help that he gave me on this hunt.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Great looking buck!


----------

